# Pups bum smells like fish!



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tonight Teds bottom has released an awfully strong fishy smell. We have had to wash it twice, our other dog sometimes gets this issue however the groomer just sorts his anal glands out. I'm just worried as he is only 11 weeks old, is it strange for such a young puppy to suffer from anal gland issues? Any advice would be great. (of course the vet will be called after the weekend if it continues)


----------



## Boo Cable (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi Alexandra
Our puppy seems to have to have hers done monthly and once they were impacted and infected and she had antibiotics. She is now 8.5 months and I'm really hoping she will grow out of it. 
The nurse at our vets empties them for when we take her for the monthly puppy club. 
I understand the problem can be to do with diet but I'm also wondering if it's something cockapoos are prone to. Our 6 year old labradoodle has never had hers done. 
Judith


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Feed them a raw whole chicken wing. It may help to sort the problem out.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Some dogs sadly do seem more prone to it, I would suggest trying a raw diet if it continues to be a problem.


----------



## Alexandra333 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thank you so much for everyone's feedback, thankfully it hasn't returned. He went to the toilet for a solid poo and since then it seems to have done the trick. I'll keep an eye in it, but he seems content and no smell has occurred.


----------

